# The best strategy games



## sukesh1090 (Dec 8, 2010)

guys can you list the best strategy games ever made and should also have atleast little bit graphics.thank you.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

Rise of Nations(2003)(My pick for the best RTS game), World in Conflict(2007), Age of Mythology (2002), StarCraft 2 (2010).


----------



## gagan007 (Dec 8, 2010)

Rise of Nations (Thrones and Patriots - Gold Edition) also takes my vote for best strategy game.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 8, 2010)

what about company of heroes?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 8, 2010)

Played it for couple of hours.But haven't completed it. I think, it is a good one too.


----------



## Reaper_vivek (Dec 8, 2010)

Company of heroes is an excellent game..when you complete it a few times then the real fun starts..
Age of empires 3 is also good..haven't played rise of nations so no idea about that..


----------



## Piyush (Dec 8, 2010)

my fav list

1.Rise of Nations and its addon pack(thrones and patriots)
2.Civilization 4
3.Age of Mytholgy


----------



## sukesh1090 (Dec 9, 2010)

keviv219 said:


> Company of heroes is an excellent game..when you complete it a few times then the real fun starts..
> Age of empires 3 is also good..haven't played rise of nations so no idea about that..



yes age of empires 3 is nice and i completed the game and now i started playing company of heroes.


----------



## cyborg47 (Dec 9, 2010)

Age of mythology and empires are my all time favourite...


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 9, 2010)

is Black & White a strategy game? 

also a good one to try (other than the ones mentioned by others) is Warzone 2100. graphics is outdated but gameplay is considerable. but its free & opensource. 

but i think the best (graphics heavy) are C&C series.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Dec 9, 2010)

Yes Black & White is a strategy game. I played it for a short while. There is a sequel named Black & White 2. It is one of very few strategy games that EA has published.


----------



## Piyush (Dec 9, 2010)

^^completed b&w2 3 yrs ago
7/10 to this game


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2011)

Rise Of Nations (Thrones & Patriots). I loved playing it multiplayer over Internet. 

Warcraft III is awesome too!


----------



## soumo27 (May 29, 2011)

Age of Mythology and World of Warcraft(The Frozen Throne and Reign of Chaos)..


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 29, 2011)

Eidos Commandos Series. 

1 Commandos: Behind Enemy Lines
2 Commandos: Beyond the Call of Duty
3 Commandos 2: Men of Courage
4 Commandos 3: Destination Berlin

Commandos 2: Men of Courage
great game. great music, great graphics. great game play.


----------



## KDroid (May 29, 2011)

O man!! How did i forget Commandos! Awesome game!


----------



## nims11 (May 29, 2011)

command and conquer is a great strategy game. you can even get their old versions for free. battle for wesnoth is also a very good turn based strategy. glest is also nice.


----------



## Tachyon1986 (May 30, 2011)

Give Majesty and Majesty 2 a try . Those are very..."different" strategy games, since you don't get to control any unit


----------



## Rockstar11 (May 30, 2011)

Desperados: Wanted Dead or Alive


----------



## xtremevicky (May 30, 2011)

Football Manager ! \m/

Not sure if it fits in this category


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 30, 2011)

guys, which is the best FREE RTS game?


----------



## mohityadavx (May 30, 2011)

1) Stronghold Crusader

2) Rise Of Nation ( Thrones & Patriots)

3) Age Of empires


----------



## gameranand (May 30, 2011)

1. Command & Conquer 3 Tiberium Wars
2. Command & Conquer 3 Kane's Wraith
3. Command & Conquer Red Alert 3
4. Starcraft 2
5. Company of Heroes
6. Company of Heroes Opposing Fronts.

These are not arranged according to their greatness as all of em are a must play for a RTS fan.


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2014)

Goddamn started Company of Heroes again, and played a mission for like 3 hrs to complete it. But I did completed it perfectly.


----------



## DVJex (Dec 12, 2014)

^[3 years, 6 months]
I take like 2-3 hours for almost every AOE2 campaign mission .


----------



## gameranand (Dec 12, 2014)

Oh well then I guess I should not feel bad about myself.


----------



## RBX (Dec 12, 2014)

AOE II, Warcraft III. I still play these often.


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 12, 2014)

Starcraft II and HoS are like the holy grail of modern RTS


----------



## coderunknown (Dec 12, 2014)

oilrush. played it in PC but also available for android.


----------



## snap (Dec 12, 2014)

DotA  and AoE 2


----------



## gameranand (Dec 13, 2014)

Nerevarine said:


> Starcraft II and HoS are like the holy grail of modern RTS



I agree.


----------



## Alok (Dec 13, 2014)

Company of Heroes is my favorite.


----------



## Anorion (Dec 13, 2014)

Anomaly: Warzone Earth
gfx are cool, unique reverse tower defense gameplay
whole game can be finished in one sitting, so it is short and sweet


----------



## kamikaz (Dec 13, 2014)

Commandos 
Man I have spent hours trying to complete the levels so effing hard 
Command and conquer tiberium wars is fun, one of the few games I have actually finished 
It's early version red alert was a bit hard for me 
Diablo is hack and slash but still you'll have to use a bit of strategy, if you are into diablo you should check out path of exile 
Dota is good


----------



## Nerevarine (Dec 13, 2014)

There's also Desperados series and Robin Hood : The legends of Sherwood which are stealth Strategy just like Commandos.. Commandos had a lot to do but little environment interactions, these games on the otherhand feel like what a real stealth strategy should feel like.. try them


----------

